# Sites that graph headphone response, distortion, etc that are alternatives to headphone/headroom?



## remixedcat (Aug 12, 2019)

Also since that site's grapher is down what headphones are good for gaming... Hubby needs new headphones/set cuz his Logitech G35 is going bad lol. 

He's more into balanced, but more treble clarity type soundstage. But still omph for gaming. 

He sorta liked mine but he wants bigger muffs that are more comfy than mine, and mine clamped his head a lil much. 

350-400 possible budget... 

Interface doesn't matter, as he might just switch to DACs instead of USB headsets. He switched to Mint Linux now, so..


----------



## flmatter (Aug 12, 2019)

I have Arctis Pro Wireless   and very happy with them across all media so far. My only complaint is battery life, about 8 hours depending on volume, wireless range is great and bluetooth works great with my iPhone XR. Up side is they come with 2 batteries so you can use one and charge the other and they sound pretty great to my ears. 

  If you google audiophile headphone ratings, you will come up with a lot of sites. Like this one or here or here. If you have a best buy or an actual stereo shop near by I would recommend taking him in there and try different headphones.  I am sure some of our members can chime in better.

I think hands on (rrr  ears on) will be better than sifting through all the different graphs and reviews.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 12, 2019)

I have the Arctis 7 https://steelseries.com/gaming-headsets/arctis-7 and I can't see any reason to spend more.  I think they sound good, are the most comfortable headphones I have ever worn, mic quality is good and they are affordable.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 12, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I have the Arctis 7


I was actually looking at those but I had a lot of bestbuy points to use and brought the cost of the Pro's down close to the 7's. Really good set of cans there.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 12, 2019)

flmatter said:


> I have Arctis Pro Wireless   and very happy with them across all media so far. My only complaint is battery life, about 8 hours depending on volume, wireless range is great and bluetooth works great with my iPhone XR. Up side is they come with 2 batteries so you can use one and charge the other and they sound pretty great to my ears.
> 
> If you google audiophile headphone ratings, you will come up with a lot of sites. Like this one or here or here. If you have a best buy or an actual stereo shop near by I would recommend taking him in there and try different headphones.  I am sure some of our members can chime in better.
> 
> I think hands on (rrr  ears on) will be better than sifting through all the different graphs and reviews.


sadly not many audio shops here... those that do mostly focus on car/event audio (PA/DJ equipment/Mixers/stage speakers/etc) or musical instruments. Very little in the way of home theater/headphone shops here. There was one but they moved to charleston or some shit.


----------



## Frederik S (Aug 15, 2019)

Innerfidelity is the go to site for graphs. It is a shame that Tyll left it, but still a lot of good measurements for free. All done on proper equipment and with a methodology that is solid.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Aug 18, 2019)

Yeah... I'd say gaming headsets are a bad idea. If you've got a budget that high, may as well get some dedicated headphones and a decent DAC/AMP setup. You're also not gonna get much soundstage when it comes to headsets, since they're almost always closed. (Not to mention that headsets 99% of the time, suck for audio quality)

Just looked at your profile. I mean you can always look into getting a HD-6XX/600/650 if Beyers are too small (and bend the metal part of the headband a bit to reduce the clamp if he feels it). Would pair well with a Schiit stack or Schiit Modi/Topping D30 and JDS Atom.

Oh and if you have Discord, Headphone Headquarters is a good server for graphs. Also might be able to help you better than I can.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 18, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Also since that site's grapher is down what headphones are good for gaming... Hubby needs new headphones/set cuz his Logitech G35 is going bad lol.
> 
> He's more into balanced, but more treble clarity type soundstage. But still omph for gaming.
> 
> ...



First thing I'd ask is do you want to hear him or him hear you?  Thus the question is closed or open cans to begin with? I prefer open so I can hear the door bell or someone walking up behind me. But if the comp is in an open space, then you might hear his cans, etc.

Btw, the Monoprice M1060 planar mag are probably the best all around budget cans made. They do everything fairly well. I use those for my daily/gaming use. I have a set of modded Sony MDR-Z7 serious listening.


----------



## plonk420 (Aug 18, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Also since that site's grapher is down what headphones are good for gaming... Hubby needs new headphones/set cuz his Logitech G35 is going bad lol.
> 
> He's more into balanced, but more treble clarity type soundstage. But still omph for gaming.
> 
> ...



get a Sennheiser (no lower than HD580) or Audio-Technica (both regular, not gaming) and get a lapel mic or something. "gaming" tax is stupid


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 18, 2019)

ATH-M40X is a very balanced set of cans that works well for gaming as well, a good fit if he doesn't like the Beats-like boosted nature of the M50Xs. Get it if you don't have a DAC.

If you do have a DAC and amp, get DT 770s. If you are both in the same room, just forgo open backs.

Gaming headsets are the most pointless product from an audio standpoint. If you can get better quality all around for not that much more from a decent set of cans and a decent standalone mic like the Blue Snowball, why opt for shitty quality on both fronts with a combined headset?


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Aug 18, 2019)

Lul, the M1060 is pretty cucked from the 10k ringing. Would rather take a HE-400i/4XX over them, even if they're pretty meh, all things considered.

Would not recommend an M40X to anyone, even if it is better than an M50X (although that's not very hard) since the comfort is awful and replacing the pads screws the already meh sound.
At that point, just get KSC75s. Way cheaper and sound better...

They already own DT770s anyway and said that their partner didn't like them...

The Snowball is overpriced as well, I'd say to just get a K669 if they want a mic.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 18, 2019)

Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX said:


> Lul, the M1060 is pretty cucked from the 10k ringing. Would rather take a HE-400i/4XX over them, even if they're pretty meh, all things considered.
> 
> Would not recommend an M40X to anyone, even if it is better than an M50X (although that's not very hard) since the comfort is awful and replacing the pads screws the already meh sound.
> At that point, just get KSC75s. Way cheaper and sound better...
> ...



Depends on what pads you use......and what sort of sound profile you prefer......

DT770s sound pretty bright if you don't use an amp, because the bass isn't there at all.

It's not so much about the Snowball itself as just opting for any passable separate mic. Headset mics suck.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Aug 18, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Depends on what pads you use......and what sort of sound profile you prefer......
> 
> DT770s sound pretty bright if you don't use an amp, because the bass isn't there at all.
> 
> It's not so much about the Snowball itself as just opting for any passable separate mic. Headset mics suck.


Beyerdynamics are just bright in general with an emphasised treble. This doesn't change with an amp... The DT880 is good though. Tried out the T1 gen 2 as well and it was pretty meh.

Regardless of what pads you change the M40X to, the sound will change. Usually not for the better... Would rec MSR7s over them since the pads are decent on them and they sound better in my opinion. Clampy bois with a trash headband though...

My KSC75 suggestion was legit though. Would definitely suggest them over all the gaming headset suggestions and probably any of the ATH-MX0X line...

Gaming headsets are a massive compromise when it comes to audio. Both the mics and headphones suck 99% of the time and they market on gimmicks. Even the decent ones, like MH751 and Clouds are meh compared to even cheap headphones like the KSC75. As well as cheap mics like the K669 (there's probably better mics than this for the price, just going off my own experiences)


----------



## plonk420 (Aug 20, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> If you do have a DAC and amp, get DT 770s



oh yeah, i was going to mention Beyer (with the sidenote that they're uncomfortable on my ears) but forgot. also maybe AKG (but i don't think i've heard these)


----------



## flmatter (Aug 20, 2019)

Fostex  maybe?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 20, 2019)

Hubby took another listen to mine and kinda likes them a bit more so... hmm he's still on the fence about it...  still does't like the cup shape too much..

No open backed ones with bleed-out his PC is in the bedroom so... They'd have to be closed type to where sound doesn't leak.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Aug 20, 2019)

Big oof.

Would have suggested MSR7s for the sound, but comfort kinda sucks on them. Think the newer version fixes a lot of the problems on that front though (ATH-MSR7b) but the pads are still kinda small so maybe not.

He might enjoy IEMs more than headphones then.

Crinacle makes a good ranked list for them.


----------



## plonk420 (Aug 22, 2019)

my problem with all these "other brands/gaming stuff" is that they haven't been around as long as Senn/Audio Technica/Grado/Ety/AKG, nor are they focused on keeping audio snobs happy. if you DO go with a non "audiophile" brand, i wouldn't spend more than $50-80. heck, i'd even suggest Sony (like closed ear-level) over many gaming branded headsets


----------

